# 1890s-1900s projects and parts for sale!!!



## dmk441 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a few projects, bikes and parts from 1890s-1900s. I plan on listing them, but I figure to give first chance to the cabe community. Email me at jcsrestoration@yahoo.com if interested in bikes and parts that era, I can send you photos and prices, thanks. Also willing to trade for parts to complete an 1890s 30 in. pneumatic bike, thanks.


----------

